# Bobcat population



## Basscat (Sep 13, 2000)

Boehr,

This is not a law question, but it is a question for the DNR. I am planning on going bobcat hunting this year for the first time. I would like to be successful on my first hunt. So, I am gathering information on where to hunt them. Does the DNR have a list of counties that have high bobcat population's?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I have never hunted bobcat just checked hunters that were hunting. I cannot answer your question in a way that I feel would be giving you correct and good information. I would recommend you call the northern District Offices, Cadillac, Roscommon or Gaylord and talk with their Wildlife Biologists to find that information out. It also seems to me that a while back there was someone on this site talking about bobcat hunting and hiring a guide. Maybe someone else can provide some information.


----------



## Basscat (Sep 13, 2000)

Thanks Boehr


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Hi Basscat.............I guide Elk hunters up north and suggest you call the Atlanta DNR office and ask for Dave Smith hes the biologist for the north east side of the state he can put you on Bobcats........i have seen bobcats in Montmorency county on a couple of occasions and Dave Smith can tell you the best places to see or hunt bobcats and maybe you will even see a elk or two......hope this was of help..........bye Carl


----------



## Basscat (Sep 13, 2000)

Thanks Carl!

I am going to gunting with a couple of friends from work. One of them has a cabin near the Porcupine mountains. Looks like that is where I will be heading.


----------

